# Caring For My Stainless Steel Skillet



## Mylegsbig (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey guys. I just shelled out 100 bucks for a Calphalon triply Stainless Steel 12" Skillet.

I am curious how i should care for this pan. It already shows some discoloration after 1 use.

Should i clean it with steel wool?  SOS Pads?

Is discoloration normal?

Please give me some tips as how to care for my pan.


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 22, 2006)

I use Bar Keepers Friend on my stainless steel. I was worried the first time I used my pots and pans - I saw discoloration too.  I usually rinse the pot or pan, make a paste of barkeepers friend and rub it on the inside and outside (mine has copper band - works well on that too). I usually let it sit for a while (while I'm doing other dishes). Then I rinse and dry with a towel right away.  I often get marks on the bottom where the burner was - why - I don't know - however, the paste makes that disappear too.  Hope that helps  - and I hope your hand is feeling better.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 22, 2006)

The pan should shine like new when clean and dry. Don't use steel wool pads (SOS) they will scratch the surface.

Barkeepers Friend is a mild abrasive and chemical cleaner that will keep the pan clean as a whistle.

This cleanliness is not for pretty but for practical. A clean, residue free cooking surface is essential to stick-free searing.

Also, when you're finished cooking, deglazing the hot pan with water (if you're not making a pan sauce), is the easiest way to get the residue off.

Also, Dawn Power Dissolver, a spray liquid, is great for removing burned on oil and other hard to remove stuff.


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 22, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> The pan should shine like new when clean and dry. Don't use steel wool pads (SOS) they will scratch the surface.
> 
> Barkeepers Friend is a mild abrasive and chemical cleaner that will keep the pan clean as a whistle.
> 
> ...


 
Andy M - deglaze the hot pan with water? I didn't know that - obviously I do this on the cooktop? Just add hot tap water?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 22, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Andy M - deglaze the hot pan with water? I didn't know that - obviously I do this on the cooktop? Just add hot tap water?


 
At the end of the cooking process when you have a hot pan and cooked meat, you take the meat out of the pan and you're left with a hot pan with stuff stuck on the bottom.  If you cover the bottom with tap water and scrape the pan while it's still on the burner.  Most of the crud will lift right off and you can deal with the edges.

Of course, you can make a pan sauce by deglazing the pan with wine or broth.  That way you get a clean pan and a tasty sauce.


----------



## advoca (Mar 23, 2006)

I have found by experience to use stanless steel for saucepans but not to use stainless steel for frying pans (Nowadays I always teflon coated frypans or skillets).

I cannot explain why ss fry pans stain so easily and are so difficult to clean. Yet saucpans stay reasonably unstained and are easy to clean with special ss powder. I think it is something to do with their shape for the gas burner flames do not creep up the sides of a saucepan.

But that is my experience.


----------



## GB (Mar 23, 2006)

Like Andy said, stay away from SOS pads and steel wool. It will scratch the surface and that can contribute to food sticking when you don't want it to. 

Don't worry about discoloration. That only means that you are using your pans. It is a good thing.

Barkeepers Frriend is a great product. I use the deglazing method to start then I use regular dish soap and if that does not get it clean then a little BF will do the job.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 23, 2006)

NO steel wool.  Barkeepers friend, Bon Ami, or a stainless cleaner such as revere copper/stainless creme work great at removing those cooking marks.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Mar 23, 2006)

as always great info here thanks a bunch.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 23, 2006)

Big,

Put $25 bucks aside and buy a Lodge cast iron skillet sometime soon!!

And BK Friend!


----------



## GB (Mar 23, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Big,
> 
> Put $25 bucks aside and buy a Lodge cast iron skillet sometime soon!!
> 
> And BK Friend!


And a potholder


----------



## Run_Out (Mar 23, 2006)

I clean my SS with hot soapy water, rinse, dry and then cover the bottom with a little white vinegar. After it sets a few minutes it will remove any dried bits of stuff and any stains...

Later


----------

